# 10 year old in a C rated show... Questions



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

It is the norm for young girls still showing in garters to wear their hair in two braids with bows at the end. It looks much better than those show bun things (ick). To give you an idea, this is how her hair should be:



















You don't have to have bows that big but they seem to be getting bigger and pouffier every year. 

As for the young entry thing, you would be better off asking your trainer or the show office.


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so I didn't spring for the $30 bows and I felt a little guilty. So right before we left, I found some white ribbon and tied little bows to the ends of her braids. Kinds of low end, but she still got a blue ribbon and looked adorable. No offense, but the giant bows look silly to me, but it seems like everyone has them. We will probably just do the small ribbons from now on until she graduates to the 13 and up class. She could have done the young entry division, but because it was a rated show, her instructor said lets just do walk/trot. Super fun stuff these horse shows!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

allieloveshorses said:


> Ok so I didn't spring for the $30 bows and I felt a little guilty. So right before we left, I found some white ribbon and tied little bows to the ends of her braids. Kinds of low end, but she still got a blue ribbon and looked adorable. No offense, but the giant bows look silly to me, but it seems like everyone has them. We will probably just do the small ribbons from now on until she graduates to the 13 and up class. She could have done the young entry division, but because it was a rated show, her instructor said lets just do walk/trot. Super fun stuff these horse shows!


Oh I agree, the large bows most of the time look ridiculous and distracting. I was reading an article a judge wrote one time and he said he will dock points if the bows are so big they cover the kids number. I have started making some bows and its kind of fun. They are toned down and short but still in fun colors. A fun art project to do with your daughter maybe? I just went and bought the sale ribbon at michaels and looked up a tutorial.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I actually think the bows are cute--when they are tastefully sized, of course.

Ellie's Bows Dover Classic Collection | Dover Saddlery <-- Adorbs.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Not sure why smaller/younger girls have to have braids. What about the kids who don't have the longer hair? We had a schooling show today at our barn and so many girls with the huge bows..to me they look ridiculous. I would much prefer a more sedate and "prim" appearance. 

To me the braids and bows enhance the fact of their young age. These are young riders and deserve that respect..the cutesy look, to me, detracts from the, let's say, effort, these kids are putting out.


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah I just don't like them when they have so many loops and long tails. I may spring for some that I saw on etsy. One color, no tails. Maybe navy with white polka dots, but the big loopy ones with three ribbon colors are very distracting and childish. Just my opinion.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

The ones I made have a few different ribbons but small loops and short tails. I made one with champion ribbon colors (blue, red and yellow) and even found a little horse charm to see into the middle, a pink one using a pink, white, and sparkly ribbons, and one using a blue polka dot ribbon, a blue ribbon, and a sparkly ribbon. I will post pictures later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's all about fashion, haha.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't do show bows!!!!! Nooooooo!!! 

(By show bows, I mean the bow clips with the hair net that sits at the nape of the neck)

*phew* ok glad I got that out. Show bows are very *very* out if style. 
As a 10 year old, she should be in paddock boots and garters. She can show with her hair in two neat braids, which is the norm, or if you want, she can put her hair up under her helmet, which is what the older riders do. She will look more the part in braids and garters. 
Please don't do the show bow, though. Yech!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

If a judge pins your daughter on the size of the bows in her braids, the judge is doing it wrong. Maddy Darst won the small pony championship grand championship at pony finals with her hair up in her helmet.


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> Don't do show bows!!!!! Nooooooo!!!
> 
> (By show bows, I mean the bow clips with the hair net that sits at the nape of the neck)
> 
> ...


We also live in NC, so it might be a regional thing. It seems like all the girls have bows. I prefer simple and classic. The two white ribbons at the ends of her braids looked adorable, and her instructor said they were perfect and she doesn't need all the fancy bow stuff unless we want to wear them. The judge didn't seem to give a hoot, because she did ok. The biggish bows just look too young. Anyhow, thanks for all your input. She has the show bug and now wants to show every month!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no the bows with the braids are adorable! I'm talking about the clip hairnet thing that sits at the nape of the neck. Ick.


----------



## srcosticov (Aug 14, 2013)

countercanter said:


> It is the norm for young girls still showing in garters to wear their hair in two braids with bows at the end. It looks much better than those show bun things (ick).
> You don't have to have bows that big but they seem to be getting bigger and pouffier every year.
> 
> As for the young entry thing, you would be better off asking your trainer or the show office.


This!!!

Granted, it has been YEARS since I competed on the C or A level shows (like 15+ years) but I do distinctly remember being told to wear hair in 2 braids when younger. I graduated from 2 braids to 1 French braid and then eventually a net/bun.


----------

